# safe to assume laminate table top has no embedded metal?



## mrblint (Feb 6, 2014)

I would like to make my own router table. Is it safe to assume that the 1-1/8" thick laminate table tops that are described as having a "high impact melamine core" have no embedded metal anywhere, such as corrugated fasteners?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL< you know what assume means. Probably not, but you never know. Got pics of this top?


----------



## mrblint (Feb 6, 2014)

fire65 said:


> LOL< you know what assume means. Probably not, but you never know. Got pics of this top?



Stock photo.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dusty I would assume there is no metal in it , what make you think there might be?


----------



## mrblint (Feb 6, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Dusty I would assume there is no metal in it , what make you think there might be?


I've been in a glass-is-half-empty mood lately


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just cut it. Not like there could be anything that bad. I keep old blades for things I thing might be bad. I just cut them a little over size and hope for the best.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A metal detector is you have one. Of course a good metal detector is going to cost nearly as much as a new top. 

If you don't have a detector, then using an old blade is a good choice. Inspect the underside carefully for any positioning screws that might be in place. Any metal driven through the melamine is going to leave a mark. Personally, I vote old blade.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

...or try a magnet, most metals that are likely to cause problems are ferrous and attractive to magnets. Got any friends with metal detectors for finding coins, etc in dirt? Those will work in most cases.

Assuming can be very risky in situations where safety is involved.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I, personally, would NOT assume there is no metal included. Many "low end" shops will use pieces of left over stock to make panels. Some use a variety of "fasteners" (corrugated,staples, etc) to accomplish this task. If you cut it with any kind of blade make sure it is carbide and MAKE SURE YOU PROTECT YOUR EYES, HANDS AND BODY. As a woodturner I have used cut wood (trees) and FOG (found on the ground) wood and believe strongly in double checking anything I machine. Good luck.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Otis.........great idea about the magnets. I've got some small rare earth magnets that I will use for that. Thanks.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

In my shop, we have another name for embedded metal objects - BULLETS. 
Eye, ear, etc. protection is a must whenever cutting wood (period). DO NOT WEAR LONG SLEEVES or loose-fitting clothing that could get caught in a machine, either. If your hair is long, get it confined safely.

All of the metal detectors and magnets in the world will not detect embedded rocks! There are times when trees can literally encapsulate small stones - this is quite rare; but it does occasionally happen - it is a well-documented fact of botany.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## mrblint (Feb 6, 2014)

Do they make kevlar shop aprons?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrblint said:


> i would like to make my own router table. Is it safe to assume that the 1-1/8" thick laminate table tops that are described as having a "high impact melamine core" have no embedded metal anywhere, such as corrugated fasteners?


*no!!!!!!*


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> All of the metal detectors and magnets in the world will not detect embedded rocks! There are times when trees can literally encapsulate small stones - this is quite rare; but it does occasionally happen - it is a well-documented fact of botany.


Quite true. I even heard of a case or two where a bottle was inside a tree, including one partly full whiskey bottle. Apparently they were concealed in a hollow in the tree, never came back for them for whatever reason, and the tree grew around them.


----------

